# Transfer from Army to AF?



## Krieger (18 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I'm a private with the Westminster Inf. Reg. and was wondering if anyone could tell me how easy it might be to move laterally from the Army into the Air Force?  

I'm only a reservist now but a civil pilot as well.  I understand that my pilot's license means nothing to the DND as far as Air Force training, but I what I wanted to know is if anyone on here has done what i want to do.  The other question I have is, how competetive is it to gain entry as a pilot in the AF?  I've heard everyone wants to fly fighter but I actually want to fly logistics.  C130...etc

Thanks
Danno


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jan 2007)

Danno, a move from Army to AF would likely involve a component transfer (CT) from Reserve to Regular force.  While there are Reserve Force pilots (on CH146 Griffon and CT142 Dash-8, unsure of other fleets at the moment) they are almost all previous Regular Force pilots.  There was a program (HELICOP) to take commercially-qualified helicopter pilots into a specific Griffon-only stream, but I do not believe that program is in operation any more -- I may stand to be corrected on that.  Previous flying experience (PFE) has been discussed in a number of threads in the "Air Force" sub-boards, so have a look around there to get a better flavour of the issue.  In general, PFE may or may not help you through selection and training.  In my experience, personal qualities (hard work, studying, dedication, etc...) will serve well those who have the basic aptitude to be selected.  You may also want to ask the recruiting centre what the latest status is on pilot intake.

G2G


----------



## Zoomie (18 Jan 2007)

Danno,

You will find that a majority of your questions have been answered.  

A University Degree is essential to your future and only improves your chances of transferring to the RegF.  When I CT'd from the PRes (NCM) to the RegF (Officer) I had to undergo the entire recruiting centre ordeal.  A new program is in effect for serving members of the PRes that are interested in a full-time job - called "Special Commissioning Plan" (SCP).  Look it up on the DIN or ask about it at your UOR.

Current scuttle-butt from the Big 2 is that the multi slot is now coveted over the jet slot - apparently they are in dire need of Hornet pilots right now.


----------



## Krieger (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.  Who knows, I'm pretty new to the Army and might want to keep my civil aviation and military service seperate anyhow.  We'll see I guess.

Thanks again
Danno


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jan 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> Current scuttle-butt from the Big 2 is that the multi slot is now coveted over the jet slot - apparently they are in dire need of Hornet pilots right now.



Until Chinooks hit the line! 

G2G


----------



## pipstah (19 Jan 2007)

Can confirm what zoomie said about multi. People are fighting for multi now and not alot for jets. Good2Golf, there's already people asking for helicopter in the hope to get chinooks. Looks like that C-17 and Chinooks are big students magnets


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jan 2007)

What is the instructor situation right now.  Are they undermanned?  Do they need more?  

Thanks,

Max


----------



## pipstah (20 Jan 2007)

FIS is packed right now


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jan 2007)

So I guess they *needed* more!  So all the guys going jets get Hornet I guess?

Max


----------



## 23007 (29 Jan 2007)

Krieger, I've done exactly what you want to do. I was a private in the reserves and I am now going through pilot training. I did something different from what other reservists-turned-regforce did. I released from the reserves and got re-sworn in to the reg force during the same day. My reserve time still counts. Others have gotten component transfers. I went through the ROTP program at RMC. There were a few things I had to re-do at the recruiting centre as the standards are obviously different for infantry and pilot. So I had another medical completed as well as a much more indepth interview. If you have any questions about the process or anything else, just send me a messege.


----------



## Seyek (1 Feb 2007)

I think we're all missing the main point here - 

WHY would you want to go from the army, to the air force?!?!?!?!


Seriously though, I've looked into becoming a pilot myself, and it used to be what I wanted to do when I was younger. An army recruiter talking about the reserves at high school showed me the light, and when I hit 16 I joined the infantry and now I'm taking engineering at uni. I still think flying a hornet would be cool, or coming down in a shiny new C-17 to drop off a Leo, and if you do go air, I wish you luck.


----------



## Krieger (2 Feb 2007)

LOL

I think I might be starting to see your point.  I do love the army.  
I want to go to Afghanistan next year, that is if we renew our contract, and maybe after that I'll change my tune a little, but for now Seyek, you make a good point, I do love the friggin army.  

At my senior citizen age of 28, I don't know if I want to start working on a four year degree.  Maybe someone else can let me know if it's worth it, but at this point I hear that pilots are logging low hours and I'd be better off flying civil to get my hours up.  If I'm wrong and the AF guys are logging great hours, please feel free to correct me.


Pte. Eden


----------



## armyboytncoy (26 Feb 2007)

/


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Feb 2007)

armyboytncoy said:
			
		

> all i know is that i was in the res force 4 about 5 years, i but my papers in to the reg force air over a year and i finaly got my posting...lol its a lil messed that it took so long but it did.
> now i have my posting and i start next month happy i got it though just wish it didnt take so frigin long



What was that?


----------

